# sessions pant leaks



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been looking at buying sessions turrent pants, but have one concern. I've heard that some of sessions' lower level pants have a leaking problem in their crotch vent, do the turrent pants have the same problem?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Are the seams critically or completely taped?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

If the seams are fully taped then you should not have any problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I have the sessions achilles pants... first time snowboarding this week... spent 1 1/2 days on my ass.. didn't have the sign of a leak... I had the crotch zip open the whole time too...


Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

The turrent pants are the goretex version so I doubt they will leak.


----------

